# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أثر علم  الكلام على متأخري الحنابلة...

## عبدالملك الهاشمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
عندي مبحث بهذا العنوان,, وأحتاج إلى أسماء مراجع تفيدني فيه

فهل من معونة؟؟ بارك الله فيكم...

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

مازلت بالانتظار !!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لو جعلت بحثك عن أثر علم الكلام على متقدمي الحنابلة لكان أولى؛ لأن متأخري الحنابلة يأخذون في الجملة بكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المعتقد، فحتى لو تأثروا في بعض المسائل بعلم الكلام فلن يلتزموا لوازم هذا التأثر، بخلاف متقدمي الحنابلة.

وأما المراجع التي تفيد بحثك، فأثر علم الكلام أكثر ما يظهر في تصانيف العقيدة، كالسفارينية مثلا وقد تولى ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحها بيان ذلك.
وهناك رسالة علمية عن الشيخ مرعي الكرمي ومذهبه الكلامي قد تفيدك في بحثك.
كما أن تحديد المقصود بالمتأخرين مهم في هذه المسألة؛ لأن التأخر نسبي، فإن أدخلت المعاصرين في بحثك فسوف تجد جلهم على منهج شيخ الإسلام.

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> لو جعلت بحثك عن أثر علم الكلام على متقدمي الحنابلة لكان أولى؛ لأن متأخري الحنابلة يأخذون في الجملة بكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المعتقد، فحتى لو تأثروا في بعض المسائل بعلم الكلام فلن يلتزموا لوازم هذا التأثر، بخلاف متقدمي الحنابلة.
> 
> وأما المراجع التي تفيد بحثك، فأثر علم الكلام أكثر ما يظهر في تصانيف العقيدة، كالسفارينية مثلا وقد تولى ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحها بيان ذلك.
> وهناك رسالة علمية عن الشيخ مرعي الكرمي ومذهبه الكلامي قد تفيدك في بحثك.
> كما أن تحديد المقصود بالمتأخرين مهم في هذه المسألة؛ لأن التأخر نسبي، فإن أدخلت المعاصرين في بحثك فسوف تجد جلهم على منهج شيخ الإسلام.


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على إفادتي بالمراجع..

أما بالنسبة لمتقدمي الحنابلة فلم يتأثروا بعلم الكلام أصلا...بل نبذوه
ولا تتضمن التسمية للمعاصرين...

واختياري للمتأخرين فرضه علي موضوع البحث حيث أنه دراسة لمنهج أحد متأخري الحنابلة الذين تأثروا بعلم الكلام وخلّط عليهم..
وأثر علم الكلام إنما هو مبحث صغير يعد من ضروريات البحث.

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا...

ما زلت أطمع في المزيد من المراجع...

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم شيخ الاسلام في كتبه يتكلم على هؤلاء الحنابلة

----------


## عيسى عبدالله السعدي

هناك رسالة علمية دكتوراة نوقشت قبل شهر بجامعة ام القرى قسم الطالبات عنوانها التأثيرات الكلامية على بعض أتباع المذهب الحنبلي

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اخي الكريم شيخ الاسلام في كتبه يتكلم على هؤلاء الحنابلة


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على المرور والإفادة...

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> هناك رسالة علمية دكتوراة نوقشت قبل شهر بجامعة ام القرى قسم الطالبات عنوانها التأثيرات الكلامية على بعض أتباع المذهب الحنبلي


أسأل الله العظيم أن يفرج عنك...
لكن كيف أتوصل إليها؟؟؟ لو تتوفر لديك معلومات كاملة عن الرسالة!!

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان السيوطي

اخي الفاضل
انا ممكن ترجع للعلماء الحنابلة الذين عاشوا في مصر
وتصدروا للدراسة في الازهر في العصور المتاخرة تجد ضلتك ان شاء الله
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> اخي الفاضل
> انا ممكن ترجع للعلماء الحنابلة الذين عاشوا في مصر
> وتصدروا للدراسة في الازهر في العصور المتاخرة تجد ضلتك ان شاء الله
> والله اعلى واعلم


أشكرك  على الإفادة,,,
لكن أين أجد ما أشرت إليه؟؟؟هل من مراجع؟!!!

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل اقل المذاهب تأثراً بعلم الكلام مذهب الحنابلة لكثرة كلام امامهم في اصول الدين وحربة المبتدعة ونصوصة الصريحة ولكن هناك من تاثر مثل ابن عقيل وتلميذة ابن الجوزي وتجد ذلك في طبقات بن رجب فيما اذكر وقد رد عليهم حنابلة زمنهم واستتابوا بن عقيل وتاب .
وكذلك ممن تاثر بالكلام التميمين قال شيخ الاسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (12/367): "وسلك طريقة إبن كلاب فى الفرق بين الصفات اللازمة كالحياة و الصفات الاختيارية وان الرب يقوم به الأول دون الثاني كثير من المتأخرين من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأحمد كالتميميين أبى الحسن التميمي وابنه أبى الفضل التميمي وابن ابنه رزق الله التميمي وعلى عقيدة الفضل التي ذكر أنها عقيدة أحمد أعتمد أبو بكر البيهقي فيما ذكره في مناقب أحمد من الاعتقاد"
وفي مؤلفات المتأخرين من الحنابلة مثل السفاريني وابي المواهب والشطي مخالفات واضحة لم قرأ كتبهم فعليك بالإطلاع على مصنفاتهم ويتبين لك ذلك .
وللدكتور خالد علال دراسات جيدة عن الحنابلة تجدها في موقع صيد الفوائد
وهذا مقال منقول من موقع كل السلفيين للمهاجر لعل فيه تنبيهات :
*الرد على تعلّق الأشعرية بتقريرات عبدالواحد التميمي وابن الجوزي رحمهما الله :
1- تعلّقهم بعبد الواحد التميمي رحمه الله يقال : 

- نقلكم عن الإمام عبد الواحد التميمي رحمه الله في حد ذاته مشكل والتعلق به عليكم لا لكم وبيانه من أوجه :
2-1- نقول ان هذا ليس من كلام الامام احمد بل هو مما ذكره التميمي في مصنفه في الاعتقاد مما فهمه من اعتقاد احمد فجعل يقول كان ابوعبد الله ويذكر من اعتقاد الامام احمد بما فهمه رآه وان كان غيره من الحنابة اعلم بألفاظ الامام ومقاصده
والعلاقة بين الاشعري و أسرة التميميين الحنبلية مشتهرة وفي هذا يقول الدكتور خالد بن علال الكبير (( ... وثانيا إنه كانت هناك تأثيرات فكرية متبادلة ، بين بعض متكلمي الحنابلة و متكلمي الأشاعرة ، في مجال أصول الدين ، و كانت لأسرة التميميين الحنبلية ، أقوال متقاربة مع أقوال أبي بكر الباقلاني ، ، الذي كان يكتب في بعض جواباته اسمه هكذا : محمد بن الطيب الحنبلي ، و قد يكتبه هكذا : محمد بن الطيب الأشعري . و كان الحنبليان البغداديان أبو بكر غلام الخلال ،و أبو الحسن التميمي يعدان أبا الحسن الأشعري من متكلمة أهل السنة الموافقين لمذهب السلف في الجملة . 
و ثالثا إن الأشاعرة الأوائل احتموا و تستروا بانتسابهم للحنابلة ، و إظهار موافقتهم لمذهبهم –أي لمذهب الحنابلة-، و في هذا الشأن يقول شيخ الشافعية أبو إسحاق الشيرازي (ت476ه) : (( إنما نفقت الأشعرية عند الناس بانتسابهم إلى الحنابلة )) ؛ و كان الباقلاني يكتب في بعض جواباته : محمد بن الطيب الحنبلي،و عندما رُفع أمره إلى الخليفة القادر بالله ، و ضاق عليه الحال ، تستر بالانتساب إلى الإمام أحمد بن حنبل،و أظهر موافقته له ،و كان –أي الباقلاني- أحيإا ينتسب إلى الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك و الشافعي و احمد )) 
ولهذا اعتمد الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله في كتابه الذي صنفه في مناقب الامام احمد عند نقله لمسائل الاعتقاد على ابي الحسن التميمي كما ذكر شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله وكثير مما ذكره ابو الفضل التميمي مخالف لمعتقد الامام احمد كما نقل عنه نفي الجسم والجوارح والتركيب ونحو هذه الألفاظ وقد كانت طريقة احمد وامثاله من الأئمة انهم لا يطلقون مثل هذه الالفاظ لا نفيا ولا إثباتا بل يقولون اثباتها بدعة كما ان نفيها بدعة وانما يلتزمون ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة من صفات الله تعالى قال الامام احمد ((ولا يبلغ الواصفون صفته ولا نتعدى القرآن والحديث فنقول كما قال ونصفه بما وصف به نفسه ولا نتعدى ذلك))

ومن المعلوم ان عقيدة الامام احمد انما تؤخذ مما ذكره بلفظه لا مما فهم من كلامه ومصادرها متنوعة:



*-ماكتبه وسطره بنفسه ككتاب ((الرد على الجهمية والزنادقة)) وكرسائله الى اصحابه كرسائله الى مسدد ورسائله إلى عبدوس 


*- ما صح عنه من كلامه وألفاظه المنقولة عنه كما في ((السنة)) للخلال وكتاب شرح اعتقاد اهل السنة للالكائ 


2-2- في هذه العقيدة المنسوبة للإمام أحمد والتي اعتمد عليها المعترض مسائل كثيرة مخالفة لمعتقد الأشعرية وهادمة لأصولهم فهل سيرتضيها صاحبنا ام سينكص على عقبيه راميا صاحبها بالتجسيم؟!! أم تراه سيخرجها على طريقة أهل الركاكة كما يقول ؟!! اسئلة عديدة ارجوا ان يجد صاحبي الوقت لإجابة نفسه عنها .. وأما عن سواهد ما اقول فسأكتفي بشاهدين فقط إذ القصد هو المثال لا الحصر :


الشاهد الأول : 
قال ابو الفضل التميمي في اعتقاد الامام احمد لما ذكر الوجه لله تعالى ((وذلك وجه على الحقيقة دون المجاز ووجه الله باق لا يبلى وصفة له لا تفنى ومن ادعى ان وجهه نفسه فقد الحد ومن غير معناه كفر)) وليس وجه الله عند القوم على الحقيقة فمنهم من يقول وجهه ذاته ومنهم من يفوض المعنى قال عبد القاهر البغدادي في (اصول الدين) : ((الصحيح عندنا ان وجهه ذاته وعينه رؤيته للأشياء))
فهل مخالفونا موافقون لما يزعمونا انه اعتقاد الامام احمد؟!!


الشاهد الثاني: 
قال التميمي ((ان لله تعالى يدين وهما صفة ذاته .... ويفسد ان تكون يد القوة والنعمة والتفضل لأن جمع يد أيد وجمع تلك أياد)) وعند مخالفينا اليد تقضي التجسيم !! فهل ياترى سيوافقون على ما يزعمون انه اعتقاد الامام احمد؟!!
والقول في نقلههم عن البيهقي والخطابي هو نفسه إذ المعلوم ان عمدتهم هو التميمي كما تقدم ويكفي بيان مخالفتهم لإمامهم في هذا القول في اسقاط احتجاج المخالف بما قرروه فقد ذكر الإمام أحمد فيما أملاه على بعض أصحابه من أقوال أهل السنة والجماعة قال القاضي أبو الحسين في طبقات الحنابلة – في ترجمة أبي جعفر محمد بن عوف بن سفيان الطائي الحمصي – (( نقلت من خط أحمد الشنجي بإسناده قال : سمعت محمد بن عوف يقول : أملى عليَّ أحمد بن حنبل – فذكر جملة من المسائل التي أملاها عليه مما يعتقده أهل السنة والجماعة , ومنها – وأن آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق على صورة الرحمن كما جاء الخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ))


وقال الإمام الآجري :(( هذه من السنن التي يجب على المسلمين الإيمان بها ولا يقال فيها : كيف؟ ولِمَ ؟ بل تستقبل بالتسليم والتصديق، وترك النظر، كما قال من تقدَّم من أئمة المسلمين )) كتاب الشريعة للإمام الآجري (ص 262) .


وقال شـــــيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله – بعد إيراده لروايات الحديث: ((والكلام على ذلك أن يقال هذا الحديث لم يكن بين السلف من القرون الثلاثة نزاع في أن الضمير عائد إلى الله، فإنه مستفيض من طرق متعددة عن عدد من الصحابة وسياق الأحاديث كلها تدل على ذلك …. ولكن لما انتشرت الجهمية في المائة الثالثة جعل طائفة الضمير فيه عائدًا إلى غير الله – تعالى – حتى نُقل ذلك عن طائفة من العلماء المعروفين بالعلم والسنة في عامة أمورهم كأبي ثور وابن خزيمة وأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني وغيرهم ولذلك أنكر عليهم أئمة الدين وغيرهم من علماء السنة)) 

2- تعلّقهم بتقريرات ابن الجوزي رحمه الله يقال :

المعلوم هو اضطراب هذا الامام في باب الصفات اضطرابا شديد ولا يعلم له العلماء قولا واحدا ثبت عليه بل قد يضطرب في الكتاب الواحد بين آراء مختلفة فما يقرره في دفع شبه التشبيه يرده في المجالس(مجالس ابن الجوزي في المتشابه) وما يقرره في صيد الخاطر يرده في زاد المسير ولعل هذا لأمر هو الذي دفع علماء الحنابلة للرد عليه وبيان مخالفته للإمام أحمد حتى قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله
((.. نقم جماعة من مشايخ أصحابنا وأئمتهم من المقادسة والعلثيين من ميله إلى التأويل في بعض كلامه ، واشتد نكيرهم عليه في ذلك . ولا ريب أنّ كلامه في ذلك مضطرب مختلف ، وهو وإن كان مطلعًا على الأحاديث والآثار في هذا الباب فلم يكن خبيرًا بحل شبه المتكلمين ، وبيان فسادها … وكان معظمًا لابن عقيل ، وكان ابن عقيل بارعًا في علم الكلام ، ولم يكن تام الخبرة بالحديث والآثار ، فلهذا يضطرب في هذا الباب … وأبو الفرج تابع له )) ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3/414 


ويكفي لبيان تناقض ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في هذا الباب وأن قوله غير معتمد في ابواب السنة كما قال الإمام الموفق المقدسي ابن قدامة : (( ..كان حافظاً للحديث وصنّف فيه إلاّ أننا لم نرضَ تصانيفه في السنة ، ولا طريقته فيها ..)) [ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة : 3 / 415 ] بيان مخالفته لإمامه أحمد رحمه الله وسنكتفي في هذا المقام بذكر شاهدين لعلهما بحول الله يغنيان كل باحث عن الحق ويزيد سيف الدين ابن المجد الأمر وضوحا فيقول: (( سمعت ابن نقطة يقول : قيل لابن خضر : ألا تجيب عن بعض أوهام ابن الجوزي ؟ ، فقال : إنما ينبع من قلّ غلطه ، فأما هذا ، فأوهامه كثيرة ... قال سيف الدين : ما رأيت أحداً يعتمد عليه في دينه وعلمه وعقله راضياً عنه !! )) [ سير الأعلام : 21/382 ] .


قلت : 
يكفي لبيان تناقض ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في هذا الباب وأن قوله غير معتمد في ابواب السنة بيان مخالفته لإمامه أحمد رحمه الله وسنكتفي في هذا المقام بذكر شاهدين لعلهما بحول الله يغنيان كل باحث عن الحق :



الشاهد الأول :
تقرير الإمام أحمد أن ظاهر النصوص لايدل على مالايليق بالله عز وجل ويظهر ذلك من خلال مناقشته لشبهات الجهمية في كتابه (الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية) اذ يقول رحمه الله :(( .... ، وَتَأَوَّلَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى غَيْرِ تَأْوِيلِهِ، وَكَذَّبَ بِأَحَادِيثِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-، وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ مَنْ وَصَفَ اللَّهَ بِشَيْءٍ مِمَّا وَصَفَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ، أَوْ حَدَّثَ عَنْهُ رَسُولُهُ كَانَ كَافِرًا، وَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُشَبِّهَةِ، فَأَضَلَّ بِكَلَامِهِ بَشَرًا كَثِيرًا)) وقال أيضا في بيان مكرهم بالجهال وتمويههم
عليهم (( فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ هَذَا الَّذِي يُدَبِّرُ هُوَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ مُوسَى قَالُوا لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ وَلَا يُكَلَّمُ لِأَنَّ الْكَلَامَ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا بِجَارِحَةٍ، وَالْجَوَارِحُ مَنْفِيَّةٌ .
فَإِذَا سَمِعَ الْجَاهِلُ قَوْلَهُمْ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُمْ مِنْ أَشَدِّ النَّاسِ تَعْظِيمًا لِلَّهِ، وَلَا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَعُودُ قَوْلُهُمْ إِلَى ضَلَالَةٍ وَكُفْرٍ، وَلَا يَشْعُرُ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَقُولُونَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا فِرْيَةٌ فِي اللَّهِ )) 


الشاهد الثاني : 
هو ما جاء في طبقات الحنابلة من وصف الاما م احمد لمن قال بأن الظمير يعود على آدم في حديث الصورة بالتجهم حيث قال
(من قال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي، وأيُّ صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه؟ )) طبقات الحنابلة (1/309) 


و قال الطبراني في كتاب السنة: حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال ((قال رجل لأبي: إن رجلاً قال: خلق الله آدم على صورته، أي صورة الرجل، فقال: كذب، هذا قول الجهمية، وأي فائدة في هذا )) ميزان الاعتدال (1/603) 


وقال قال القاضي أبو الحسين في طبقات الحنابلة في ترجمة أبي جعفر محمد بن عوف بن سفيان الطائي الحمصي ((نقلت من خط أحمد الشنجي بإسناده قال: سمعت محمد بن عوف يقول: أملى عليَّ أحمد بن حنبل فذكر جملة من المسائل التي أملاها عليه مما يعتقده أهل السنة والجماعة، ومنها وأن آدم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلق على صورة الرحمن كما جاء الخبر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -)) تأويل مخلف الحديث ص (318)


اظن بأن هذا القدر من كلام الامام احمد كفيل برد اي شبهة قد تعلق بذهن القارئ الكريم من إدعاء ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في (دفعه) وغيره في غيره ان ظاهر الصفات يقتضي التشبيه او ان إثبات صفة الصورة لله عز وجل هو امر انفرد به ابن قيبة رحمه الله بل الحق هو ما قاله الذهبي - رحمه الله - في السير في ترجمة محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة (( .. وكتابه في التوحيد مجلد كبير، وقد تأول في ذلك حديث الصورة، فليعذر من تأول بعض الصفات، وأما السلف فما خاضوا في التأويل بل آمنوا وكفوا، وفوضوا علم ذلك إلى الله ورسوله، ولو أن كل من أخطأ في اجتهاده مع صحة إيمانه وتوخيه لاتباع الحق أهدرناه، وبدعناه، لقل من يسلم من الأئمة معنا، رحم الله الجميع بمنه وكرمه)) سير أعلام النبلاء (14/374) 

فالحمد لله رب العالمين 

اعتمادا على /الرد على الجهمية للامام احمد/الصفات الالهية للجامي/حديث الصورة رواية ودراية / ابن الجوزي بين التأويل و التفويض للزهراني/مقال الدفاع عن الحنابلة للشيخ بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي*

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

الأخ عبد العليم الأثري..
أجزل الله لك المثوبة والأجر وبارك فيك...
استفدت كثيرا مما كتبت...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..

هل لك أن تساعدني في تحديد الطبقة التي سميت بمتأخري الحنابلة؟بورك فيك

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> الأخ عبد العليم الأثري..
> أجزل الله لك المثوبة والأجر وبارك فيك...
> استفدت كثيرا مما كتبت...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..
> 
> هل لك أن تساعدني في تحديد الطبقة التي سميت بمتأخري الحنابلة؟بورك فيك


 
عرفت الطبقة .. تبدأ من تاريخ 885هـ وتستمر إلى وقتنا هذا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> عرفت الطبقة .. تبدأ من تاريخ 885هـ وتستمر إلى وقتنا هذا



يُصحح هذا التاريخ هنا  والصواب أنه اصطلاحا من بداية سنة 620 هجرية وهي سنة وفاة الامام الموفق ابن قدامة-رحمه الله- كما في افادة الاخ خطابي نقلا عن الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم في حاشية الروض المربع ينظر الرابط:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=61547

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك... 
لعل هناك خلافا في القولين .. ففي الطبقات ذكر التاريخ الذي أثبته الدكتور بكر أبو زيد 885هـ 

لعلي مع البحث المتعمق أجد مرجحا فأثبته هنا.. بورك فيك

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك... 
> لعل هناك خلافا في القولين .. ففي الطبقات ذكر التاريخ الذي أثبته الدكتور بكر أبو زيد 885هـ 
> 
> لعلي مع البحث المتعمق أجد مرجحا فأثبته هنا.. بورك فيك


ذلك لك-اخي الهاشمي- وهو من من موضوع بحثك واذا وصلت الى الصواب فلا تنس امدادنا به هنا بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

> ذلك لك-اخي الهاشمي- وهو من من موضوع بحثك واذا وصلت الى الصواب فلا تنس امدادنا به هنا بارك الله فيك.


بإذن الله تعالى سأثبته هنا حالما أصل إلى القول الأرجح..

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

رفع,,,

بارك الله فيكم

----------

